# Question about bow sizing.



## boarderaholic

I'm currently really conflicted about whether or not to get a new bow. I'm noticing in my practices that my bow feels quite heavy and I feel like I'm struggling to get good control of the bow. Now here is what I am conflicted about, should I trust my gut and start saving for a slightly shorter, lighter bow, or is this man handling more an issue of practice, and getting used to being more gentle with my bow? What are the pro's and con's of getting a slightly smaller, and lighter bow? I had my previous teacher tell me to buy a smaller bow, due to my stature, and now my current teacher is telling me to use what I have. I am so confused... Help!


----------



## boarderaholic

Really? Not even some opinions on this? =(


----------



## mmsbls

Could you let us know what instrument you play and how long you've played?


----------



## senza sordino

Your bow is as long as your arm, so when your arm is fully stretched there should be no more bow left on the string.


----------



## boarderaholic

mmsbls said:


> Could you let us know what instrument you play and how long you've played?


Violin. And I've been playing on and off for about twenty years, but mostly off. I am just getting back from a ten year hiatus and started taking lessons again last month. 


senza sordino said:


> Your bow is as long as your arm, so when your arm is fully stretched there should be no more bow left on the string.


And thanks, I will go home and measure that out when I have my violin.


----------



## Ingélou

On a practical level, I felt I had the same problem and I now use a three-quarter practice bow. It did give me more confidence because it felt lighter and less unwieldy. I don't feel in danger of running out of bow on the long notes. But I am a hobby violinist, not very good, and half my interest is in playing folk fiddle, where not much bow is used in any case. The practice bow cost practically nothing, so why not try a three-quarter cheapo bow just to make some progress, but if you have any ambitions in classical music, don't forsake your better, full-sized bow?

I feel like Groucho Marx, who didn't want to join any club that would admit him as a member. If I were you, I wouldn't take any advice from the likes of me!


----------

